
A Gentle Introduction to PyTorch 1.2 - omarsar
https://medium.com/dair-ai/pytorch-1-2-introduction-guide-f6fa9bb7597c
======
srpguy
Where are things at in the tensorflow vs pytorch war?

~~~
chillee
PyTorch is dominant for research, Tensorflow is dominant in industry. I'm
writing an article about the general state of ML frameworks that's nearly
done.

